# Chewing: can't seem to keep a mat in the crate



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, well my 'perfect' GSD pup (5 and 1/2 months old) has this one thing....he still loves to chew on certain things, ie. window sills and rugs/bedding. I can watch him closely enough to stop the window sill chewing after a chomp or two but when I put him in his crate along with bedding and a bone or kong but he will eventually chew on the bedding and get the stuffing out of it. I've pretty much been crating him without any bedding but would like to try something again...problem of course is that I'm not around when he's in the crate and although I'm never gone for more too long (1-2 hours), he seems to want to destroy the bedding. Any ideas? I'd love for him to have a comfy crate! p.s. he sleeps in the crate at night withoug objection, but I hate to think of him on just a hard surface, especially once it gets cold.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog never liked any bedding in his crate.
as a puppy he would pull the bedding out
of his crate.

he destroyed all of his bedding. my dog
was fine without bedding.

i didn't like the idea of my
pup/dog not having bedding.
my dog made real clear that it's
his crate and he didn't want no "stinking
bedding".


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh also hates cushy bedding- the only thing I've been able to put in his crate is a big towel, he bunches it up into a pillow. Anything else, especially if it has a zipper, immediately gets destroyed, funny because it's the only thing he tears up.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy is way too young to have anything in his crate that he can destroy. Once he gets older and quits chewing on things, then you can put a bed in there.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Your puppy is way too young to have anything in his crate that he can destroy. Once he gets older and quits chewing on things, then you can put a bed in there.


My puppy has had a blanket in her crate ever since we brought her home. She loves to chew, but she doesn't chew her blankie. Apparently it doesn't taste like my hands.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I like to cut down those heavy rubber stall mats to put in the crate. They're almost impossible for the dogs to lift and if sized appropriately they can't get to the edges to chew. 

Plus, being rubber they're easier on the joints and don't get cold like the plastic. As an added bonus they are also much quieter.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

What is a rubber stall mat?? That sounds good.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I took the mat out (rather she ate it) and instead she gets a bunch of towels that I fold and layer for her "mat". she seems to leave them alone just fine. she can have a proper mat later when she doesn't wish to destroy everything she comes in contact with.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I like to cut down those heavy rubber stall mats to put in the crate. They're almost impossible for the dogs to lift and if sized appropriately they can't get to the edges to chew.
> 
> Plus, being rubber they're easier on the joints and don't get cold like the plastic. As an added bonus they are also much quieter.


this is brililant. please do tell specifics and where you found this!!!

*ETA: just googled rubber stall mat .. it's for horses and the like, yes? I will have to check our local feed and lumber!!! I bet they have it. this would be perfect. especially the less noise part! riley sounds like she's hammering nails in there some nights when she's just turning around.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Most local feed stores will carry Stall Mats.

I got mine at Tractor Supply. They are 4'x6' and about $50 and you have to cut them down to fit the crate. You need a sharp utility knife or box cutter and a lot of arm power. I can usually get 2-3 crates done with one mat. They are heavy as heck but they last forever.

Royal Mat Rubber Horse Stall Mat, 4 ft. x 6 ft. - 2219003 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

GREAT!!! I am going there today! lol and then it will likely take me another week or three before I get around to trimming it. 

do they all have the same thickness or does that vary as well?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Generally they're all pretty much the same. Although one side is usually flat or patterned and the other side is usually grooved. If you can cut along a groove it's not as thick. That's the side I put down.


----------



## Jcobery (Feb 2, 2012)

*Tractor Supply Mat works PERFECTLY*

I followed the suggestion in this thread and bought a horse stable mat at Tractor Supply Company. I cut it to size, a task that was much simpler with a power saw. It is installed in Tebow's crate and is working perfectly. He destroyed a previous mat made of fleece and nylon. He is unable to destroy this one. Works so well that my daughter and I used the scrap to make a pad for her Bichon's crate. Thanks for the advice.


----------

